# Photo Tourney- Negative Space



## vroom_skies

Any photo that is the vast majority negative space.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## speedyink

Does this work?


----------



## MBGraphics

Great theme Vroom, Here's mine for now:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Our-Truck/hdr5/988365709_WDR8N-XL.jpg


----------



## Quiltface

nice looking truck


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks  I'm selling it though


----------



## Quiltface

shouldn't have a problem if it still looks like that... that thing is spotless.


----------



## MBGraphics

I had just got done washing/clay bar/waxing it 

And it's always in that condition. I wash it once a week 


Unfortunately I don't think it will sell very fast, we are asking $17,000 for it. BUT, it's an 05 with less than 30K miles on it, just got brand new Goodyear Eagle LS-2 tires, brand new battery, fresh engine tune and oil change. And of course it's spotless 

But still, not many people are looking to spend 17 grand on a 6 year old truck lol


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5283301018/


----------



## Ramodkk

Mine for now:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2532/3888033491_7ab6a528e8_b.jpg


----------



## Fatback

This is my best one for the topic.


----------



## Kornowski

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4669061361_9ba2a552a1_b.jpg


----------



## Quiltface

^ that picture reminds me of the movie cube.... the end of it.  nice shot.


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/HalfMoon-1.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Last call all


----------



## MBGraphics

guess that's it for this one


----------



## vroom_skies

Indeed, looks like that will be it.
I plan on throwing it up tonight, if someone wants to beat me to it, go ahead. Just set it for 3 day voting, multi vote and public results.


----------

